# New cage pix :D



## luvmyfurbabies (Jul 27, 2011)

So I got the girls their new cage today. It is the Super Pets My First Home for Exotics, it was only $80 with shipping, got here in 4 days, and they LOVE it! ;D 
It was fairly easy and quick to put together, the shelves and ramps seem sturdy enough and easy to remove and wash when I need to. There are 2 doors on the front that are nice and big, too, so I can reach all around the cage. I couldn't be happier, and neither can Lola and Frenchy! We are all in ratty heaven. 

Here is a pic of the cage right before I put the girls in.










Here they are playing in the homemade tube/maze I made them.










And this is a whole cage shot after I added their bedding-laden fleece bag from the old tank. You can see them both on the upper left side. 

They have been playing and playing all day!! They finally snuggled up in their new little wood box that has some spare fleece pieces in it. I know the wood box will be nasty before too long, but until then...


----------



## luvmyfurbabies (Jul 27, 2011)

Oops, missed the last picture.


----------



## naricaution (Jul 31, 2011)

I am slowly falling in love with this cage. It seems perfect for my boys compared to other cages. I don't need anything bigger then this either because then id be tempted to get more babies to fill it up.  thanks for the link. That's the cheapest I've seen them for as well. Quite the bargain hunter~ so unless somehow Craigslist pulls through, I'll be ordering my own next Monday or Tuesday and have it by next weekend to decorate! Two weeks seems like forever when your expecting something though.


----------



## luvmyfurbabies (Jul 27, 2011)

I know the feeling - even though it only took a few days it felt like forever to get the cage here and set up! I looked at a Martin's cage, but for the size the Super Pet was just a better deal. I also had to keep the footprint in mind due to space in our house. And, like you, if it were any larger I'd be tempted to grow the family. LOL


----------



## Misbehavior (May 29, 2011)

My cat loves it, too. Sorry for the horrible picture - I was in the depths of a giggle fit while taking it. 








I'll have to get a recent picture of the cage now (I'm cameraless, save my iPod and phone), it's the best it's ever been so far - the boys LOVE it!  Finally, I am getting the hang of this interior cage designer career they have condemned me to. But it's terrible trying to find just how you can cram more than two hammocks in there. Also, while setting the cage up, I decided against the wheel but when I tried to put it in later on, the **** thing wouldn't even fit through the door and there no way you could get me to reassemble the cage for a cruddy wire wheel. I do love the floor space, though, since I can't have a Critter Nation in the townhouse I'm in. I decided against the Martin's since this cage is only going to be with my boys for a little less than a year, and you could bet that if I donated a Martin's cage to the local shelter, they would make no effort to make it comfortable by putting in fleece and hammocks in it.


----------



## killybutt (Nov 22, 2010)

So much better than a tank! This cage looks great! Congrats and nice to see the girls adjusting so quickly


----------



## Frodowisebrandytook (Mar 26, 2011)

The cage looks great! I have the same one, but I built a bookshelf style cage that is taller than me and I keep my fuzzys in there now and only use this one as a back-up.

Just a few notes about the cage:

My girls chewed through the plastic pan of this one, as well as the pan of another smaller version of this cage. Just be aware that it can happen, especially if you have predators around (like pet cats or dogs)

I also had a rat fall from the top shelf all the way to the bottom of the cage before. She was alright, but shaken-up and things could have been a lot worse. for extra safety, I ordered 2 extra shelves (one with a food-bowl-hole and one without) to line up with the middle level to make one full level with one access hole. This way, if they fell from the top shelf they would only fall a short distance and same with the lower shelf. My rats LOVED this as well as it provided more play space and room to romp around.

I hope you never have these issues, but I thought I would share my experience with you anyway. Hope everything works out and I am happy for you and your ratties!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

That is a good cage, I almost got one years ago when I first had rats. It is the same size as the Martins R-680 I think, which is my favorite cage. And the price was so similar thats why I went with martins, but I have a few super pets cages, and aside from the nasty river shelves, I like them just fine. My main cage with my 6 boys is a superpets actually 

I have a cage addiction, but I can't justify getting a new one when I have no need LOL. Throw some nice fleece hammocks in there, that one that came with it will get nasty and ruined fast trust me.
not to mention, fleece hammocks look so nice!


----------



## luvmyfurbabies (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah, the one that came with it is so thin.... but I have lots of fleece stuff that my sugar gliders use, so I will just be swapping things around between the 2 cages. ;D It'll give me a good reason to buy more, too. 
I will keep a close eye on the chewing of the base - thanks for the heads up. I don't see where they would be able to chew it, since the corners are so rounded, but I imagine if it can be done they will figure it out! 
So far they prefer to sleep in a cardboard box I put in there yesterday or the wood box I put in there when I first set it up, even though they have their fleece pouch in the hammock. Silly rats! LOL


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Give them some time, they will warm up haha. And my rats chewed the base on my cage as well, which is very similar, but not in places that mattered, just looks ugly and makes me OCD. stinkers...

what I DO love about the superpets cages is, even though the levels get gross, you can just pop them out! and run them under water and pop them back in. You cant do that with martins cages :/ If you could I would have a dozen of them LOL


----------



## Misbehavior (May 29, 2011)

I agree that the shelves are great - I, for one, actually like the grooves on the edges of the shelves since I can sweep crumbs and stray poop into a corner and easily clean it up with a damp paper towel. Pee isn't an issue since my boys are hammock marinators. : I am so glad that they don't chew their cage, though. It would have been gone within days had they directed their chewing at it.


----------

